# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  سلاح كلاشنكوف من الذهب  خاص بالرئيس العراقي السابق صدام حسين

## جهاد هاني

شو رايكم

----------


## علي ياسين جاسم المحيمد

أفضى إلى ما قدم رحمه الله

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> أفضى إلى ما قدم رحمه الله


بارك الله فيكم سيدي الفاضل
رحم الله جميع موتى المسلمين...
لقد مات ميتة يغبطه عليها الكثير من المسلمين... ويكفى أنه لم يخش البشر وختم له بقول لا إله إلا الله.

----------


## إمام الأندلس

مات شهيدا رحمه الله

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

قال تعالى : { إن ربك هوأعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين } (القلم / 7).
قال القرطبي - رحمه الله - (18/230) : (( أي :إن الله هو العالم بمن حاد عن دينه ، {وهو أعلم بالمهتدين} أي: الذين هم على الهدى فيجازي كلا غدًا بعمله)).
الرجل أفضى إلى ما قدم نسأل الله أن يغفر لموتى المسلمين .

----------

